# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ορτυκια για "αυγοπαραγωγη"

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπορει μια ομαδα απο θηλυκα ορτυκια χωρις αρσενικο να δινει αρκετα αυγα(οπως οι κοτες αυγοπαραγωγης ) ή χρειαζομαι και αρσενικο για να εχω συχνα αυγα τους?

σκεφτομαι να κανω μερικα σε μια κλουβα,αλλα θα ηθελα να εχω και αυγουλακια τους!

----------


## blackmailer

εμάς μας είχαν δώσει 3 ορτυκάκια τα μικρά, κινέζικα νομίζω λέγονται, απο μικρά με την υποψία ότι ένα ήταν αρσενικό ώστε να έχουμε και αναπαραγωγή...τα ορτυκάκια τελικά ήταν όλα θηλυκά μιας και γέμισαν τον τόπο αυγά (σε κάθε γωνία και κάτω απο κάθε πέτρα έκαναν αυγά μιας και κάνουν και μια φωλιά παραπλανητική αυτά) αλλά ποτέ δεν είδαμε μικρά παρόλο που τα πύρωναν! το συμπέρασμα; κάνουν αυγά και μάλιστα πολλά είτε έχουν αρσενικό είτε όχι...

----------

